# Somewhere to rent in Costa Blanca for 3 months in 2013



## lisajchilds (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all,

We live in Moraira but will be renting our house out next summer Jun, July and August and are looking for somewhere for us to move into during those months.

We are looking for somewhere around Costa Blanca North/Valencia region. Say within 1hr drive of Moraira. We are happy to go inland, and need a villa/house NOT an apartment, preferably with communal or private pool.

There are only 2 of us, plus we also have 2 small (short-haired) dogs, so we need the owner to be willing to accept dogs. They are properly house trained, and we would pay for a weekly cleaner to come in and keep on top of all the cleaning.

Anybody know of anywhere, or websites where we might find this kind of 3 month rental?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lisajchilds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We live in Moraira but will be renting our house out next summer Jun, July and August and are looking for somewhere for us to move into during those months.
> 
> ...


if you have a look at the 'useful links' thread which is 'stuck' above, you'll find links to rental websites - they are aimed at long term but some of the owners will do shorter lets

or you could try Ownersdirect or other similar sites


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Try looking in Holiday - rentals although in truth, there are any number of sites to choose from.


----------

